# Another Hybrid....



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 31, 2009)

This is our pup Bonnie.
She's a Labrador x Amstaff (American Staffodshire)

She's growing so quickly, (14weeks old) I think she might turn out to be a bit of a monster.


----------



## torry666 (Nov 1, 2009)

awww so cute shes allowed to be a monster, love amstaffs.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah a monster is why we bought her (even tho the missus was told she will be a small dog hahaha)
She has the big amstaff smile already


----------



## torry666 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ha yep gotta love the joker smile from the staffys. Small yeah right since when have amstafffs or labs ever been classed as small.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 1, 2009)

Gorgeous dog 

Could be the foundation of a new breed Labstaff


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 1, 2009)

Technically that is NOT a hybrid. No matter what breed name the different domestic dogs have, they all group together under the one species name _Canis familiaris_.

A very pretty face, what a lovely looking dog and such a shiny coat.


----------



## Troyster (Nov 1, 2009)

Hope you dont think im high jacking your thread but here is a pic of my 2 'small' Amstaffs.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 1, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Technically that is NOT a hybrid. No matter what breed name the different domestic dogs have, they all group together under the one species name _Canis familiaris_.
> 
> A very pretty face, what a lovely looking dog and such a shiny coat.


 
I know its not really classed as a hybrid, just thought since there were a few hybrid threads going about I'd slap this one up for the attention.
Yeah im really happy with her coat, its really shiny hey. Haven't been doing anything out of the ordinary.
Just chicken mince and pedigree puppy biscuits.



Troyster said:


> Hope you dont think im high jacking your thread but here is a pic of my 2 'small' Amstaffs.


Na mate. its all good, you have nice looking dogs there


----------



## Troyster (Nov 1, 2009)

Keep an eye on her skin,my 2 developed flakey dry skin and i now feed them cooked chicken mince mixed with roo and a teaspoon of minced garlic to help rid any fleas and their dry skin cured itself almost over night.
Another thing my 2 get is a tin of sardines each per week as the oil is also really good for their skin as is the omega3 (i think it is).You have never seen 2 dogs more prepared to do ANYTHING once they get a look at the sardine tins in my hand.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 1, 2009)

Thats a excellant cross 
should make a wonderfull pet /companion .


----------



## kupper (Nov 1, 2009)

and you said you didnt have a funny bone in your body jungle freak


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 1, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> Technically that is NOT a hybrid. No matter what breed name the different domestic dogs have, they all group together under the one species name _Canis familiaris_.
> 
> A very pretty face, what a lovely looking dog and such a shiny coat.



Crossing different breeds of dogs is a perfect example of hybridisation. Get yourself a biological dictionary and look up the word hybrid. There are many types of hybrids, interspecific hybrid is just one.

Cute dog


----------



## anntay (Nov 1, 2009)

they are so sweet i love my staffies my boy is 3 years old now wow have had him since he was 5 weeks


----------



## cris (Nov 2, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> Crossing different breeds of dogs is a perfect example of hybridisation. Get yourself a biological dictionary and look up the word hybrid. There are many types of hybrids, interspecific hybrid is just one.
> 
> Cute dog



No, the only thing that can be a hybrid while still being the same species is a carpet python. Dogs cant be hybrids, they are probably intergrades though.


----------



## fraser1980 (Nov 2, 2009)

interesting cross down this way thats what ppl register there pittys as not a fan of americans but i love 
engligh staffys


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 2, 2009)

I am always keen to learn but to me this line states crossing different animals and plants. Offspring from a dog and a cat is a hybrid, not crossing different varieties within a species. Wikipedia says *Hybrid (biology), the offspring resulting from cross-breeding of different plants or animals.*

I still don't fully get my head around how or what makes one carpet python a different species to another, let alone understanding the actual definition of the word hybrid. But I have always understood the term hybrid as cross breeding two different species. But this is for another thread. Let's get back to the gorgeous puppy


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 2, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> I am always keen to learn but to me this line states crossing different animals and plants. Offspring from a dog and a cat is a hybrid, not crossing different varieties within a species. Wikipedia says *Hybrid (biology), the offspring resulting from cross-breeding of different plants or animals.*
> 
> I still don't fully get my head around how or what makes one carpet python a different species to another, let alone understanding the actual definition of the word hybrid. But I have always understood the term hybrid as cross breeding two different species. But this is for another thread. Let's get back to the gorgeous puppy



Okay, let's look at your own example, the one on Wikipedia (if anyone wants to verify this, here is the link: Hybrid (biology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia )

Wikipedia gives the definition of hybrid in the introduction, to the very fundamental level; the single gene level. A hybrid is heterozygous (eg, a het for albinism) while a non hybrid at the single gene level is homozygous (eg an albino or a normally colour animal which is not het for albinism). So, quite correctly, it points out that if you were to cross an albino with a regular animal, the offspring would be hybrids.

This argument keeps on coming up again and again and again on this forum, because reptile people seem to insist on believing that "hybrid" means "interspecific hybrid". It does not. A hybrid between two different species is an interspecific hybrid (for example, a Carpet Python and a Green Python). A hybrid between two different subspecies is an intersubspecific hybrid (eg, a Carpet Python from Darwin and a Carpet Python from Brisbane). A hybrid between two different genera is an intergeneric hybrid (for example, a Woma crossed with a Carpet Python), etc etc etc. The greater the difference between the parents, the more extreme the hybrid. 

For an example of a very mild hybrid, a human with curly hair crossed with a human with straight hair will produce hybrid offspring with wavy hair - this is hybridisation at the single gene level, the mildest level of all (this is the same level of 'het for albino' hybrids).

A 'breed' is a form of domesticated animal, such as a German Shepherd dog or a labrador, or an Isa brown chicken or leghorn chicken. Crossing breeds produces hybrids at a level in between single gene and species.

All hybrid means is that the parents are different in some way.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, my tread has turned into a termonology lesson.
note to self: never use hybrid in thread name for extra views again


----------



## ssshazza (Nov 6, 2009)

I find it funny that Wikipedia was used as a reference to back up someones argument..
:lol::lol:


----------

